
Ten Easy Ways to Make Money This Summer - wesbos
http://www.wesbos.com/blog/how-to/wes-bos/ten_easy_ways_to_make_money_this_summer/
======
yaacovtp
I've already done "1. Start your own landscaping company" and it's definitely
a moneymaker 8 months a year on the East Coast. Then I took what I've learned
landscaping and started on "3. Start a website or blog" blogging about the
landscape business. If there are any graphic designers looking for work
designing flyers and logos let me know as google sends several people a day
looking for landscaping flyer designs and templates.

